# 나 정말 억울해!



## 100010

제목을 질문하기에 앞서 먼저 질문드릴게 있습니다

"A를 영어로는 어떻게 말하나요(쓰나요, 표현하나요)?" 를 영어로 표현하고자 한다면 어떻게 말해야 좋을까요? 앞으로 이 포럼을 자주 이용할 것 같아서요..

예를 들면 제가 "나 정말 억울해!" 를 영어로 말하고 싶은 상황이어서 지금 이 포럼같은 사이트에 어떻게 말하는지 질문하려고 영어로 작성해본다면

How can I say "나 정말 억울해!" in English?

라는 문장이 적절한가요? 아니면 더 나은 표현이 있을까요?


다시 본론으로 "나 정말 억울해!"는 영어로 어떻게 말해야 하나요?


----------



## Avant Gardener

저의 귀에는 'How do you say "나 정말 억울해!" in English?' 제일 자연스러운 표현일 거 같습니다.

여기서 'you'는 청자를 지칭하진 않고 "사람들," "모두"를 가리키는 말이에요. "How does one..."으로 시작하는 문장은 완전 표준어인데 약간 부자연스럽거나 경직된 느낌을 줄 수 있으니 보통은 오히려 "How do you..."로 시작하는 문장을 훨씬 더 많이 쓰는 거 같아요.

그리고 '억울하다'에 대해서는... 영어로 직역하기 좀 어려울 거 같습니다. 상황마다 다를 수 있으니까 혹시 배경이나 맥락을 조금 설명해 주실 수 있을까요?


----------



## 100010

늦은 회신 죄송합니다 ㅠ

음.. 맥락을 예로 들어 보자면..


case1.
( A의 카메라가 사라진 상황에서 )
A : 내 카메라 네가 훔친거 아니야?!
B : 난 정말 아무것도 안했어 결백해
A : 아무리 생각해도 너밖에 없는걸?
B : 난 아니야! 정말 억울하다고!

case2.
(A의 과제가 표절이 의심되는 상황에서)
C : A야, 너의 리포트에서 B의 마지막 문장이 똑같더구나
A : 네? 그게 무슨 말씀이시죠..?
C : 내 생각엔 네가 B의 리포트를 참고한건 아닌가. 하는 얘기야
A : 전 정말 억울합니다.. B가 제걸 배꼈을 수도 있지않습니까?

같은걸 예로 들 수 있겠네요. case 1과 2 의 뉘앙스가 조금 다르다는 것 때문에 직역하기가 어렵다는 말씀이신것 같군요.. :  D


----------



## Avant Gardener

미안합니다 - 이번 주 갑자기 바빠졌는데 서둘러 대충대충 대답하고 싶지 않았습니다.

맥락의 예시를 생각해 보니까 제일 까다로운 점은 '억울하다'가 배경 상황(부당하게 고발당한 것)과 그 결과로 발생한 감정(답답함/원한)을 동시에 나타내는 것이에요. 영어로는 비슷하게 이 두 가지의 의미를 포함하는 단어가 없으니깐 말이에요.

Case one과 case two는 둘이 직접적으로 자신의 무죄를 주장하는 케이스인데 영어로 이럴 때는 주로 자신의 심정에 대해서 이렇게 노골적으로 말하지 않습니다. 오히려 이런 상황에서는 '억울하다'의 첫번째 측명(배경 상황)을 강조하는 경향이 있습니다. 즉 "It really wasn't me," "This is just a misunderstanding," 혹은 (살짝 뻔뻔하지만) "This is so unfair." "This is so unfair"는 직역이 아니고 좀 아이 같은 표현인데 억울하다의 상황적 뉘앙스에 아마 제일 가까운 듯해요. 그러나 무례하거나 유치해 보일 수 있으니까 조심하게 쓰세요!

직접적인 말다툼 외에는, 예를 들면 사후에 친구한테 이런 상황에 대해서 털어놓을 때, '억울하다'의 두번째 측명(답답함)을 강조하는 경향이 있습니다. '답답함'자체 백프로 일치하는 표현이 없긴 없는데, "I was shocked/angry/upset," "I was really flustered," 등 이런 식으로 대충 말할 수 있어요. 아물지 않는 억울함에 대해서 말할 때 "I'm still upset" 또는 "I (still) feel resentful."라고 할 수도 있어요.

맥락을 깊이 고려해야 하니까 '억울하다'는 유난히 번역하기 힘든 낱말이네요. 아마 한국 영화의 영어 자막을 보면 '억울하다'는 아주 다양하게, 다채롭게 나올 거 같아요. 설명이 좀 복잡한데 도움이 되었길 바랍니다.


----------



## 100010

답변 정말 감사합니다 반쯤 포기하고 있었는데 들어와보니.. 여러모로 이것저것 알게된것 같습니다. 뉘양스가 중요한 표현이였군요..답변 정말감사드립니다. D!!


----------

